# Trying to get back on the horse



## porschpow (May 15, 2009)

Im getting back into building car models. however, I need paint. At the same time, I am not looking to break the bankwith paint supplies. I klnow with smaller parts you use the smaller paint bushes and bottles of paint and with the bigger parts (eg- frame body hood, etc) you use the spray paint.

My question is, what is recommended to be used (paintwise (spray paint and bottle paint) for a good price?


----------



## leonorman (Dec 22, 2010)

*Paint*

Well Welcome back to the hobby...... Also Testers paint jars are a good and cheap enough start for brush paints......For body and bigger parts There is so many different sprays......One that I use most common is color match(automotive paint) spray from canadian tire......And for solid colors I look where ever they sell paint for anything on sale......But the best and cheapest way to paint is the use of an airbrush....The paint will be endless from cheap nailpolsh all the way up to the most expensive house of color......Hopefully this will help you out?? CHEERS


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

First of all man, Dont think about getting back in to building, just do it. you will soon remember the reasons why you use to build and (OR) why you stopped. 
lol
In any case you don't have a lot to think about here really, if your not going to Air Brush, and for the most part, I don't use them often, Your best bet is going to be Spray Cans. And most of them will do the job, for even spread. 
And yes It's True, some of them just don't work don't know if its the paint mix of that it just doesn't bond with the plastic, 
(most will say on the can if not) but like I said most do, some Better then others, and they make some nice ones these days seem to be a little better then they where 10 or 20 years ago as well, Technology and all I guess, You do have your NUMBER ONE RULE here to remember if your going to use them, And that is (PRIMER) a good white of Gray and even a cote of Flat black or silver spray paint depending on the Finish cote color chose you use.
And a wide Paint masking tape as well as some fine line tapes will be needed for spray cans, for two or even more tone paint jobs, but in my opinion (Spray cans are cheep enough and easiest to use), Its your call. 
Look at the Ford F-150 in my photos,.This was Entirely sprayed with SPRAYCAN, some pin striping tapes as well. And its working out well NOT DONE YET WITH IT. 

Now if your like me And are working in a cold area, LIKE THE SNOW, you will have to do it inside this can cause a problem, But I have a cure for that, you first must spray in a range of 70 to 80 degrees 73 works well for me, also there is the mess, MAKE A SPRAY BOOTH, go down to your local U-Haul dealer get a Wardrobe box the Large one for height, and a Crosse member for hanging them on, cut the top and part of the front out and use a think plastic deposable sheet to tape over the opening and get your self some heat laps, cut slices out of the front for accesses and it will let most of the spray fall to the bottom of the box and keeps it in the box not the room your using, you will smell it but it will stop it from escaping, if you like I will post a pic and show you what mine looks like. LE TME KNOW,...

Does that help ?


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

My problem when I got back into it last last year was what did I want my subject matter to be. I built everything from 1/700th and 1/350th scale ships to planes, and now back to cars myself. Some tools are specialized to whatever your subject is so choose carefully. Are you going to build modern cars or vintage cars? Hot rods? Racers? I have some tools that I use on nothing but NASCAR cars, one that I made just to do a recent project, it helps if you plan ahead of where you're hoping to go.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Stop at a Barnes & Noble and grab the Scale Auto magazine off the rack. Page through that because their are some great ideas hints and tricks there.
It'll give you an idea of what is now possible.

If you want to get basic I would recommend picking up an ad for Michaels, Hobby Lobby or hit one of the online vendors here which have some great deals. With the ads you can utilize a 40% off coupon most every week. 

For the bottle paints at a relatively inexpensive price utilizing a coupon pick up a Testors boxed kit of enamels. They come with primary colors as well as a few others along with a brush and cleaner. With a coupon you're looking at 5-$7.

I'd also recommend a #11 exacto/Revell knife. Sprue cutter and some cheap fingernail files from Wal-Mart.

Settle on a kit, maybe go back and utlize another coupon. Grab a can of paint too.

I do not recommend the testors tube glue at all. If you must use Testors then get the black bottle glue with the pinpoint tip.

That should get you on the right track and ready to go. Just add things when you can. Getting the basics will let you know if you are ready to get back in and if not you haven't spent a ton of money.

It's taken me 15 or more years to get where I am at, so buying tools now is almost nil. Paint, glue, brushes are all items you'll go through as well as number 11 blades and files.

Check out my hobby room:
My Hobby Room

In the end just have fun. It is a hobby to help you break away from lifes tribulations.
Chris


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

That shop sets the slandered on HOW TO DO IT, Very Impressive Chris.......But your right It's all about Enjoying what you do the results just show that, Hence THAT HOBBY SHOP, (DAMN), I'm impressed.


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Welcome back to the Hobby ! I agree with everything said here so far. here are a few tips for you to try as well. 
If you you are trying to avoid the whole airbrush setup, cost etc try this. Go to your local automotive jobber and look for a product that comes with a spray bottle and a small can of propellant. You can mix your own paint in the glass bottle and then use the propellant to spray with. The beauty of this is that the propellant can be bought by itself and you can use what ever paint you would like to use in it. 
Or.... at this same place look for a big can of Plastic Kote grey auto scratch filler and primer. You can use it on plastics , and it will not harm the model. The beauty of this is that you can use Plastic kote Touch up laquers on this and it will not harm the plastic
Or..... if you have an airbrush but don't want to buy a compressor, get your self a spare wheel & tire and pump it up. Put a water collector on the line and keep it in a warm spot,you can use this setup to pain.... QUIETLY ! Hope some of this helps you out !


----------

